# What do you get when you mix a gothic metal duo with the LSO?



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

What do you get when you mix a gothic metal duo with the London Symphony Orchestra?

Lacrimosa!

I know they're not the first band (duo) to integrate symphonic instruments into their music, but I definitely think they're one of the best and most talented that have done so. How many other gothic/metal bands can write something like their completely orchestral "Kyrie?"

Anyone else here a fan?

Lacrimosa - Alleine zu zweit:






Lacrimosa - halt mich:






Lacrimosa - Sacrifice (I LOVE 5:45 into this song when the strings come in):






Lacrimosa - Ich verlasse heut dein herz:






Lacrimosa - Kyrie (first half):






Lacrimosa - Kyrie (second half):






Lacrimosa - Sanctus (first half):






Lacrimosa - Sanctus (second half):






lacrimosa- Am Ende der stille:


----------

